# No sound balance option available.



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

It is usually here, but it is missing. Happened after getting a new headset, its a nice one too so I'm surprised it wouldn't be possible here or even in their special software. imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

In Vista Ultimate there is a "balance" button to the right of the slider in that very window. You still using XP? Right click the speaker icon down beside the clock, lower right hand corner of your screen. There might be a balance in that pop up menu from the right click.


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

jrrdw said:


> In Vista Ultimate there is a "balance" button to the right of the slider in that very window. You still using XP? Right click the speaker icon down beside the clock, lower right hand corner of your screen. There might be a balance in that pop up menu from the right click.


Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. I agree it should be here but it isn't. I asked corsair about it and they said it isn't available while headset is connected and that I should return it (warranty) if there is a balance issue. Dumbest thing I've heard from a company.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Brand and model of the "headset"?

Headphones typically infer a stereo or multichannel unit which cover both ears.

Headset typically infers a mono unit, such as a device used for phone systems.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea it's missing all right. Maby re-install sound drivers because after reading JimE's post I plugged in my headphones to test and as you see from the screen shot I got the balance button with them plugged in.


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

JimE said:


> Brand and model of the "headset"?
> 
> Headphones typically infer a stereo or multichannel unit which cover both ears.
> 
> Headset typically infers a mono unit, such as a device used for phone systems.


Its a gaming headset, there's tons of them. It just means headphones with a mic attached. Corsair H2100 Gaming Headset


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That appears to be a USB model. Is the device properly recognized when it is connected? Windows should install a generic driver, you will need the Corsair drivers/software installed for configuration.

Install Guide and drivers >> Vengeance® 2100 Dolby 7.1 Wireless Gaming Headset


----------

